

Offer HN: A/V help, with a web-savvy background - randall

Hey guys, thought I could throw myself into helping out. I've worked on big broadcast productions like ESPN, TNT and others, as well as working for "big internet brands" like CNET, Engadget, AOL, Netscape, Justin.TV and others. Would be happy to help anyone out with any A/V advice. Be it on the small scale, the huge scale, etc., I'd love to help anyone produce something they're proud of.<p>I'm on twitter @randallb, or email me: halp@vidplusplus.com
======
brk
Are you familiar/comfortable with setting up a live video stream transcoder
based around ffmpeg and/or openrtsp? (or another package of your choosing)?

